# Ridge at Tahoe  efficiency



## labguides (Jul 5, 2012)

I read reviews about Ridge at Tahoe , but nothing about their efficiency units.  Can someone tell me about those units, please.

Mindy


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2012)

We've stayed in both the Terrace and the Plaza buildings at The Ridge. IMO, the efficiency units are rather small. I have a relatively recent photo album from our most recent stay in the Ridge's Terrace building. We were in a two bedroom unit. On the last page (page 7) of the photo album are pictures of the efficiency side, which was the second bedroom of this two bedroom unit. On page 5 of this album is a map that shows the layouts of these units. As I recall, the unit layout/floorplan is similar between the Terrace and Plaza buildings. There are other buildings within this resort that will probably have some differences but at least you'll have an idea. 

You can view the album at http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other/The-Ridge-Tahoe/20805372_qCKVTB#!i=1651416881&k=p32qJxn


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 5, 2012)

labguides said:


> I read reviews about Ridge at Tahoe , but nothing about their efficiency units.  Can someone tell me about those units, please.
> 
> Mindy



 Mindy,not sure what your expecting from these one room units with bathroom. The Ridge rented out all seven days of our studio/lockoff unit this week. I can tell you as a owner for many years now of the Naegle [no lockoff] and Tower units that these units are about the same as renting a hotel room and nothing more. You get small frig and coffee and tv and bathroom. Like a hotel/motel they are a place to sleep and nothing more. 

 The good point is you should be spending less and staying in a great resort like the Ridge Tahoe so your getting whole package for very little money. 

 Its sad when some will write a bad review on a deal like this but its a good deal and if someone doesn't like it they should spend more money and rent the main unit with kitchens.

PHILL12


----------



## LisaH (Jul 5, 2012)

Phill12 said:


> Mindy,not sure what your expecting from these one room units with bathroom. The Ridge rented out all seven days of our studio/lockoff unit this week. I can tell you as a owner for many years now of the Naegle [no lockoff] and Tower units that these units are about the same as renting a hotel room and nothing more. You get small frig and coffee and tv and bathroom. Like a hotel/motel they are a place to sleep and nothing more.
> 
> The good point is you should be spending less and staying in a great resort like the Ridge Tahoe so your getting whole package for very little money.
> 
> ...



Phil, I am curious - how much did you net from the weekly rental proceeds from The Ridge?


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 6, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Phil, I am curious - how much did you net from the weekly rental proceeds from The Ridge?



Lisa this is checkout day so I don't get check for couple weeks if like last time. They take out for cleaning and since There was three different people renting I probably get charged three cleanings.

 Last time I did this the Ridge only rented three days (STUDIO ONLY) and we had check for $205.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 6, 2012)

*Are efficiencies smaller than 2 BR?*

I get such a kick out of reviews from people who rent an efficency (sometimes with 4 or more people) and then complain that it was cramped.

ha ha.  Funny.

I think of an efficiency as basically a hotel room for two.  So, YES, an efficiency is kind of small.  1 BR are bigger.  2 BR are bigger yet.  

I periodically stay in an efficiency when the price is right, but I withhold complaints that it was too small....

IMHO....


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 24, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Phil, I am curious - how much did you net from the weekly rental proceeds from The Ridge?
> 
> Lisa I just sent you a PM:whoopie:
> 
> PHIL


----------

